# Funkins...



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

What is the difference between Funkins and the carvable pumpkins that Michael's carries?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I am under the impression the are the same thing??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The material used to make it seems to be a little different (carved both) but they both carve in the same manner and appear to be similar in weight (very light weight).


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

They are no where close to the same thing. Michaels are much harder to carve and you cannot get a nice detailed complicated design with them. They are more of a rubbery texture when carving and require more force to carve. Funkins are more expensive, but you get what you pay for. I carve many pumpkins every year and i have many of the funkins and the michaels pumpkins. Funkins are way better and they carve almost like a real pumpkin. You can carve very intricate patterns and designs on funkins with stellar results. A good rule of thumb that i go by is this, If you are doing a basic face or a fairly simple design without small tight areas then a michaels pumpkin will work, but if you are doing a very intricate or complicated pattern or design then go with the funkin. I am giving this advice based on years of carving experience and working with all those mentioned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After reading Kprimm's post, I do recall that I thought the Funkins were a lot easier to carve. I also think I remember the Michael's pumpkins making a bigger mess. I only carved one faux pumpkin last year and it was a Funkin. I also seem to recall that the Funkin pumpkins were a lighter orange and the Michael's were more redish-orange in color. As far as price, if you don't get Michael's pumpkins on sale they can be pretty expensive too IMO. Sometimes you just need a particular size or shape pumpkin so sometimes your decision gets made for you.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought they were the same... If not, then where do you get Funkins?


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

kprimm said:


> They are no where close to the same thing. Michaels are much harder to carve and you cannot get a nice detailed complicated design with them. They are more of a rubbery texture when carving and require more force to carve. Funkins are more expensive, but you get what you pay for. I carve many pumpkins every year and i have many of the funkins and the michaels pumpkins. Funkins are way better and they carve almost like a real pumpkin. You can carve very intricate patterns and designs on funkins with stellar results. A good rule of thumb that i go by is this, If you are doing a basic face or a fairly simple design without small tight areas then a michaels pumpkin will work, but if you are doing a very intricate or complicated pattern or design then go with the funkin. I am giving this advice based on years of carving experience and working with all those mentioned.


That's just what I needed to know! Thank you very much for your information kprimm =)


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> I thought they were the same... If not, then where do you get Funkins?


 
Go to Where to Buy Funkins - The Funkin Patch. You can order them there and they have a list of distributors.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually, I've found that if you use the woodburning tool from Michael's rather than carving them with a knife you can get great results with either brand of pumpkin. The tool comes with several different tips but the xacto blade tip seems to work best. You get nice smooth, straight lines, and no dust, though there are some fumes. These patterns were all done on Michael's pumpkins last year. Granted they aren't the most complicated designs.
View attachment 4834


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Killed by Death said:


> Actually, I've found that if you use the woodburning tool from Michael's rather than carving them with a knife you can get great results with either brand of pumpkin. The tool comes with several different tips but the xacto blade tip seems to work best. You get nice smooth, straight lines, and no dust, though there are some fumes. These patterns were all done on Michael's pumpkins last year. Granted they aren't the most complicated designs.
> View attachment 4834




Great looking pumpkins!

I've always used an Xacto knife to cut mine, which is how I like to sculpt real pumpkins too. If you've never used an Xacto, you need to use a lot of care since the Xacto is extremely sharp. Personally I'd recommend one with a rubberized handle to give you a firm grip (especially if you are cutting a live pumpkin which can get wet and be a little slippery as a result). 

If you do use the woodburning tool, I would make sure to do it in a well ventilated space (or outdoors if possible). I'm sure the fumes from burning foam pumpkin material is toxic, just as it is when you are working with a wire cutting tool on polystyrene foam board.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Ghost,

I've never used an xacto for a real pumpkin. I'll have to try that. The fumes from the fake pumpkins really aren't bad as long as you crack a window and I find the fumes easier to deal with than the fake pumpkin dust. I tried the Dremel one year and what a mess!!


----------

